# Can anyone help me age this tandem?



## MattyUK (8 Apr 2013)

Hi all. Can anyone help put a year on this Dawes Galaxy? The handlebars say "hand made in england" and I think the later Dawes were made outside the UK, so I'm guessing somewhere in the mid-90s?

Any ideas?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390570935919?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## thegravestoneman (9 Apr 2013)

I would say definitely no earlier than about 87/88 as it has the mountain bike type fork 'crown' It is a nice looking thing and they were bl##dy expensive when new.


----------



## shaun o'shea (9 Apr 2013)

that is one very nice bike.


----------



## MattyUK (9 Apr 2013)

Thanks. I think Dawes stopped manufacturing in the UK in 1990, so if this was really made in the UK, then 88/89 does sound about right.
M


----------



## Havoc6 (9 Apr 2013)

I'm no tandem expert but that's a very nice looking piece of engineering


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2013)

looking at headbadge def late 80's , very nice


----------



## MattyUK (14 Apr 2013)

Thanks all. I tried the CTC forum too and we've decided on 1992.


----------

